
Russian Presence Near Undersea Cables Concerns U.S - adam
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/26/world/europe/russian-presence-near-undersea-cables-concerns-us.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=first-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news
======
bediger4000
This reads like a bit of Cold War fear-mongering, in that whatever the US has
done in the past, when the Red Russkies do the same thing, it's cause for
alarm and a 600-ship Navy, plus whatever the Air Force can grab.

